# Still can't catch a Mack



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Wed night i was up late doing school work and dreaming about the macks. Well i slept thru my alarm, but high tailed it to the reef anyway around 5am. I was setting up outside the breakers like i have done a thousand times before, but this time, i put the pillie out while i rigged up my my slimey. Then the rod buckled over and in comes a meter plus jew. So back in i go with dinner sorted; shortest trip ever. Home to fillet it and off to work. Was a pleasant surprise, but i have caught them off the groin at night so i know they are there. Still no mackeral for me, but the water felt good.


----------



## Tremby (Jul 29, 2012)

Nice, they will show up soon.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Gee i hope so, as always send em south mate.


----------



## brolans (Aug 9, 2012)

Top notch as usual...  was out thursday morn and didn't get a touch on the pillie rig or the slimey


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2013)

There's somethin Wrong with you , Two good

Mick


----------



## Couta101 (May 22, 2009)

Hey Chris,

Nice fish mate, really great to get jewie at this late point in the season. What did that one go on the scales?

Did you get that at Desal or Palmy?


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Sheer incompetence! :shock:

But don't give up...keep trying. You'll get one one day. :lol:


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Couta101 said:


> Hey Chris,
> 
> Nice fish mate, really great to get jewie at this late point in the season. What did that one go on the scales?
> 
> Did you get that at Desal or Palmy?


Yeah Palmy Doug. Were you out there i thought i saw a stealth on inside Palmy, but it may have been Dazza or Brolans. I didn't weigh it as i was in a hurry to get to work, but i would say around 10kg.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

salticrak said:


> have you signed a pact with the devil?


No way mate, but i do i pray for fish every trip and i do listen to the mojo.


----------



## Couta101 (May 22, 2009)

Yeah Chris I was there. Was on the bait reef from 4.45 till about 5.30 - 5.45 doing a bit of stocking.

Didnt see you there! Did you see Clive and the water scooter gang? They were about too, left the bait reef at around 5.15

Still wish I knew what you do to always get a TWITAB !


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Couta101 said:


> Yeah Chris I was there. Was on the bait reef from 4.45 till about 5.30 - 5.45 doing a bit of stocking.
> 
> Didnt see you there! Did you see Clive and the water scooter gang? They were about too, left the bait reef at around 5.15
> 
> Still wish I knew what you do to always get a TWITAB !


Must have just missed you guys, there was no one at the bait reef that i could see. Even in the pic you can see in the background there was no one there. I probably paddled out sometime after 5:30am i guess, but i wasn't really paying as much attention to the clock as you obviously were.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

salticrak said:


> You must be a high priest ;-)


No mate just a follower of the good lord.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Gatesy said:


> Your by-catch isn't normal :twisted: Most people's by-catch would be a grinder, but yours is a damn good jewie or a cobia Hahahaha classic. Probably a marlin next
> 
> Excellent report
> 
> ...


Thanks mate i appreciate that. Yeah pretty keen on a mackeral now, the fever is coming big tme. "I've got the need, the need for speed." Been plenty of stories and whispers of Mackeral and hoo around so it will hopefully explode soon.


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Solid fish Chris
'Palmy' produces some amazing stories of unbelievable catches ,bait reef full of slimeys so if you fellas want some they there at the moment,Gazza ,Spottymac and I were all there chasing Mackerel for zip ,I did get a snapper for dinner though,seen Dazza out there but sorry mate don't know how we missed each other,bring on the mackerel season the shoulder is getting better and maybe be paddling before the comp in Noosa if the Mac's show up,well enough story telling and lets get some Pelagics what you fellas say?


----------



## wayneedden (May 19, 2012)

nice work mate, the humble pillie ;-) 
love those jewies

out of interest, roughly how far is the paddle out to palm reef?

cheers 
wayne


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Safa said:


> Solid fish Chris
> 'Palmy' produces some amazing stories of unbelievable catches ,bait reef full of slimeys so if you fellas want some they there at the moment,Gazza ,Spottymac and I were all there chasing Mackerel for zip ,I did get a snapper for dinner though,seen Dazza out there but sorry mate don't know how we missed each other,bring on the mackerel season the shoulder is getting better and maybe be paddling before the comp in Noosa if the Mac's show up,well enough story telling and lets get some Pelagics what you fellas say?


Yeah it's funny Clive, when you want to show off no one is around; typical. I can tell you getting woken up by the misses at 5am and realising that you are way L8 is not nice, i certainly was out of the blocks like a melbourne cup horse. I happily loaded up on slimes wide of the bait reef on Wed morn, but they were quite big. I did see some really big bust ups in close as well, but only landed big tailor and bonito's.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

wayneedden said:


> nice work mate, the humble pillie ;-)
> love those jewies
> 
> out of interest, roughly how far is the paddle out to palm reef?
> ...


About 1 to 2km i reckon.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

rodpac said:


> Won't be long now fellas.
> 
> Had a quick paddle this morning and got the trademark double tap of the hoo&#8230; maybe&#8230; Didn't take unfortunately but it was in the good water ;-)


BAD LUCK ROD NEXT TIME MATE. Looks textbook hoo to me.


----------



## VikingJim (Nov 22, 2012)

Well done Chris. I did a Mexican run over the border Friday morning as had work on up there. Not many out on the reef but did see one spaniard caught but released due to being only a pup. Water was warm and feeling good.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

VikingJim said:


> Well done Chris. I did a Mexican run over the border Friday morning as had work on up there. Not many out on the reef but did see one spaniard caught but released due to being only a pup. Water was warm and feeling good.


Mate that is very interesting, baby spanish are rare at palmy. Might have a go 2moro depending on the weather, might even drop a pillie out near the break wall just to see if it was a fluke.


----------



## SLB (Jul 8, 2010)

good work cris! plenty of slimies down this way too. had footy feilds of them and yaks eating very small fry. was great after all those southerlies. plenty of cobes were geting in on the action  not much else and no mackerel thats for sure


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Nice one Sam, at least we all have good baits for when it all happens. I think the cobes were was hassling the bait at palmy on Wed morn.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2013)

I think the cobes were was hassling the bait at palmy on Wed morn.

I can second that notion,


----------



## brolans (Aug 9, 2012)

carnster said:


> Couta101 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah Chris I was there. Was on the bait reef from 4.45 till about 5.30 - 5.45 doing a bit of stocking.
> ...


I was out on the main reef trolling around and i did see a yak on the bait reef at around 5.45 ... was speaking to my dad and he said that that he has caught a few of the groin during the night swell.  I think thats what makes fishing so appealing to many (including myself) as you never know what your going to catch! ;-)


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2013)

Hey Brolans I had a go at a Jew off that groin in storm surf a few years ago , look what happened

Self took photo back in the car getting ready to drive to hospital to get sewn up

Cheers


----------



## brolans (Aug 9, 2012)

looks pretty bad... how many stitches did you need? did you end up in the drink? My dad has had a few lucky escapes, nearly getting washed off the seaway rocks chasing jew

Rock fishing is can be quite dangerous at times...


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2013)

Think six from memory , picked up slammed down in to rocks face first , wave completely washed over me and left me lying there bruised and battered , had to limp out

Cheers


----------



## actionsurf (Jul 8, 2010)

KingCobe said:


> Hey Brolans I had a go at a Jew off that groin in storm surf a few years ago , look what happened
> 
> Self took photo back in the car getting ready to drive to hospital to get sewn up
> 
> Cheers


Ouch :shock: I spent my early life rock fishing. My grandfather lived on Kincumber track at Avoca and I remember the walks down the very steep track, the gnarliness of the ocean and him and his mates fishing waste deep water, running away from the big swells, catching the fish...and then back up a 1km steep hill track. He spent hours drilling me on the do's and donts of rock fishing. How to prepare, what to be aware of, cleats, safety harnesses, fishing with mates, etc. I love the stones' so much. It is the one thing I dearly miss living in Redcliffe now that the green zones exist, but I can get a fix a couple of times a year at Fraser.

I nearly died as an adult, at ironically, Avoca - where I grew up...in big seas, around the back of the rock platform with no one around. My nearest death experience ever. I survived, but too long a story. You look like you got as lucky as i did ;-)

I still love the rocks though and fish 'em every time I visit relo's in Sydney or on my twice yearly trips to Fraser. Never take your eye off the sea, 'eh !


----------



## actionsurf (Jul 8, 2010)

Great fish by the way carnster...  I love how these blokes yawn at the 'by catch' lol. Tough school here. I bet he was fun !!


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

actionsurf said:


> Great fish by the way carnster...  I love how these blokes yawn at the 'by catch' lol. Tough school here. I bet he was fun !!


Thanks mate, yeah was a buzz for me for sure.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Bertros said:


> carnster said:
> 
> 
> > Gatesy said:
> ...


Yeah Matt, i am looking forward to posting a hoo or mack sooner rather than later. My money is on Rod pac to be first but we will see.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

KingCobe said:


> Hey Brolans I had a go at a Jew off that groin in storm surf a few years ago , look what happened
> 
> Self took photo back in the car getting ready to drive to hospital to get sewn up
> 
> Cheers


Yeah i remember that night, it's one of the reasons that i stopped fishing of the groins. U R lucky 2 still be alive.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2013)

I've seen that pic somewhere before i'm sure of it. I can't imagine it tickled.

Womans day magazine ??

Naa only joking mate I did put it up in a forum in response to something Rabbi was talking about , funny they say never turn your back to the waves and that's exactly what I did , was throwing around a big hard body Jew lure and wasn't much happening so turned to my left to try some new water , and the waves were coming from my right

Cheers Mick


----------

